# Grey-Striped Fly



## OzPhoto (Mar 27, 2010)

A Grey-Striped fly on a twig!


----------



## USM IS (Mar 27, 2010)

Wish I could get my macro's to look that good.....sharp and stunning......Mike


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 28, 2010)

USM IS said:


> Wish I could get my macro's to look that good.....sharp and stunning......Mike



Thanks Mike.

It was a windy day yesterday, and this was the only insect that was still enough to shoot! Flies are great insects to practice macro on as they will sit still and will let you get very close if you're careful.  They have amazing architecture up close.


----------



## carlos91 (Mar 28, 2010)

the flies in south florida would have moved along time ago WOW!!!!!!!! great shot !! *jealous*XD


----------



## CNCO (Mar 28, 2010)

great shots, what lense are you using?


----------



## sojourn (Mar 28, 2010)

Once again, you've done a great job snapping a fly up close! Cool looking creatures.


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 29, 2010)

carlos91 said:


> the flies in south florida would have moved along time ago WOW!!!!!!!! great shot !! *jealous*XD



That's one thing Australian flies don't do well....fly away.  



CNCO said:


> great shots, what lense are you using?



Hi, I use a 105 mm Micro-Nikkor f/2.8.  This photo has been cropped some, but the lens does give beautiful sharp images.  



sojourn said:


> Once again, you've done a great job snapping a fly up close! Cool looking creatures.



Thanks, flies do have amazing architecture up close!


----------



## CNCO (Mar 29, 2010)

im guessing that my 50mm 1.8 isnt a good lense for macro. does a great job with portraits.


----------



## OzPhoto (Mar 29, 2010)

CNCO said:


> im guessing that my 50mm 1.8 isnt a good lense for macro. does a great job with portraits.



Throw a few extension tubes before the lens and you can get good results.  The key to macro is flash I think, a well diffused flash delivered close to the subject.


----------

